# Help with speaker choice.



## Christin (Dec 27, 2010)

currently have
yamaha htr-6295b
paradigm monitor 11 fronts
paradigm cc-390 center


i need help picking surround speakers and a sub. i would like to go with the adp-390 but i find them kind of expensive. would it hurt to go with a different brand?? for a sub im currently looking at a dsp-3400 or svs pb12 -nsd. or custom sub build sdx10. what do you think would be best. i am a newbie and have limited knowledge. Would appreciate everybody`s oppinion. Thanks


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It wouldn't be a big deal using a more budget friendly speaker for your surrounds, you have the front three matching which is most important. I highly doubt you'll notice a differance.:T 

Of your sub choices i don't think you will go wrong with any of your options, if i could choose i would go for the SVS.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto to bambino, but could you provide more information on the Custom build sub? I'm not too DIY-sub knowledgeable, but another member may be able to chime in and give you some feedback on that option.


----------



## Christin (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anybody think i could use Behringer 2030p for surrounds???


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, those are highly regarded as an excellent value option.


----------



## Christin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry but i just realized that the Behringer 2030p are only rated for 100w of input which is no good for the yamaha HTR-6295B...and when i checked the 2031p they are 4ohm which is not good for this receiver. Am i correct???


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Double check your owners manual but i would have to say you may be OK being that they are a lower powerd speaker and your using them for surrounds. Be sure to double check however as you do not want to heatup your AVR, possibly even check with the manufacturer's tec team.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Christin said:


> Sorry but i just realized that the Behringer 2030p are only rated for 100w of input which is no good for the yamaha HTR-6295B...and when i checked the 2031p they are 4ohm which is not good for this receiver. Am i correct???


100w is neither input nor what you'll be getting out of the behringers. 100w implies that they can take a certain amount of power before they hit a certain threshold. That threshold can be mechanical overload (bottoming), thermal overload (voice coil heat damage) or just plain distortion (which is a result of thermal compression and over excursion). It's usually a root mean square rating too. Chances are your yamaha will likely never even pump 10v into the behringers doing surround duty - that's like 12 watts! With that said the power handling rating is usually rather conservative and a 100w rated speaker can usually take more than that in continuous sine waves for extended periods. For dynamic peaks it's rarely even an issue.

As a nominal 8 ohm load with 89db/w/m you'll be FINE! 12-30 watts will likely drive that to 99db at 5-8 ft away! If you listen even 6 db below reference level you're home free! And surround content isn't usually as dynamic as front content anyways. How loud is 6db below reference? Purty loud!

As far as heating up your AVR, they're surrounds. After you watch any given movie you'll think to yourself "man, the surrounds probably didn't even get warmed up from that". Mains are a lot more likely to tax your AVR as they're usually farther, have a lot more program material, and are usually recorded louder as well.

Impedance and sensitivity are the important factors to look at when deciding if an amp is suitable for a given loudspeaker. Power Handling is more or less an indicator of a speaker's absolute limits. For this reason I think the 2030Ps will be fine, but the 2031Ps may be less optimal.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

I know I am new around here, but I gotta say, timbre matching the rears would be the best option IMO. Yes the front three are absolutely crucial, but I believe the rears DO make a big difference. I own some Paradigms too and just went threw a similar situation. I built my front sound stage first, and went a year with some Yamaha speakers I had sitting around for rears. Just a few days ago I got some micro monitors a.k.a cinema micro v.3, and all I can say is wow!!! It has been a night and day difference. Now the Micro Monitors can be had for about $250, so your not exactly breaking the bank here.


----------

